# Cell tower bonding



## jar546 (Nov 1, 2009)

This is the method used in our area.  This is well casing but it is not a well, just a grounding point.


----------



##  (Nov 1, 2009)

Re: Cell tower bonding

If the well casing is just a convenient place to mount a buss bar that is ok except the rusted crimp ends and hardware should be replaced {might even consider potting compound}, UV resistant wire should be used and a lug should be mounted on the casing and bonded to the buss bars.

If the well casing is an electrode, well that's a jackpot I would not want to be in.  In my parts, cell tower grounding and bonding is engineered and an old well casing of unknown integrity would be bonded and not used as an electrode except by default.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 1, 2009)

Re: Cell tower bonding

I was surprised at the amount of corrosion on the connections.  I like the idea of a potting compound.  Looks like they need to pay someone to maintain the connections.


----------



## timnetzley (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Cell tower bonding

Besides a violation for not using stainless fasteners and UV rated wiring, I would at least have the casing tested and approved.  :?


----------

